# Logging at work.



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2018)

We had a little windstorm last weekend, blew down a old boxelder tree at work. Boss said can you cut that up for me? Sure, I'll bring my saws in.

Here's the dilemma, it's hung up on 2 other trees, and there's a couple of widow makers up at the top. Time to break out the hard hat.



I don't know why, but the boss wanted to save the little tree it's laying on. It's starting to uproot at the base, it's going to come down eventually anyways.


 hmmm, butt log looks kinda lumpy?


 Yay! Spalted box elder.


 I cut the butt log off of the root ball so it wouldn't want to stand back up as I cut the branches free from the top. I kept myself well out of the way as I cut it in case it barber chaiređ. That could kill you! But it's still hung up, so I very carefully and with a clear escape path cut the branch free that was hung up, worried about the widow makers, and the fact that this branch would want to swing under and then drop on me.


 well I got it down and lived, so I cut it up, I get to keep some of the nice wood for turning stock. That's my husky 365 with a 20" bar for scale.


 I cut the butt log in half, it's definitely got some potential.


 A little ant rot, but a nice burley salted blank.


 


Got most of it finished before the sun set and darkness set in.



I'll get a few nice turning blanks out of the butt log.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't know about you, Greg, but my back hurts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 27, 2018)

Never eaten ‘salted’ box elder, but it looks delicious!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 27, 2018)

Lucky dog!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 28, 2018)

Congrats on the wood bonanza! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2018)

That's just too cool Greg! Scoring wood and points with the boss at the same time, you gotta love that! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 28, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> I don't know about you, Greg, but my back hurts.


Yup, used muscles that I haven't in awhile, back was definitely fatigued.
But it felt good if that makes any sense?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 28, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> But it felt good if that makes any sense?


Yeah, it does kinda. There is some really nice wood there. Looks to be worth it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2018)

Great haul Greg ! What's with that green grass in Feburary?


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 28, 2018)

Looks great you earned it


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 28, 2018)

Spring has begun to spring here, I saw a big ole groundhog yesterday at work, the pond is thawing and the turtles are coming out. But they say rain changing to snow tomorrow! But it felt good to be cutting after the long winter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2018)

Ooh me likey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 28, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Ooh me likey!


Remind me often cuz I forget everything, and I'll send you a chunk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 8, 2018)

I'll take it yeah!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks like some good wood for darned sure.
I know the feeling of being sore from not enough working hard enough lately. I had to change a tractor inner tube the other day, breaking the tire down by hand. I don't think my body is ready for spring yet, whether my mind is or not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2018)

Cut up the last for logs today to remove the pith, some pretty crazy spalting in a couple of them, dont know if it will show in the pics but it looks like yellow flames.



 



 .

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 14, 2018)

Yep. It showed up and looks good and crazy


----------



## Fresch (Mar 15, 2018)

You didn't say the name of the road that runs in the background? :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2018)

Fresch said:


> You didn't say the name of the road that runs in the background? :)


And why would I?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fresch (Mar 15, 2018)

Soo, we could drive by at night and see how nice of a job you did ? Maybe. ;)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2018)

Nothing left but the stump and sawdust, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 16, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nothing left but the stump and sawdust, lol.




And just when do you think you'll have time to ever use all those??!!??  U best just post up a bunch fer the rest of us to use!
I call first dibs!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> And just when do you think you'll have time to ever use all those??!!??  U best just post up a bunch fer the rest of us to use!
> I call first dibs!!


Actually I only kept the bottom 3 butt logs, everything else was rather plain and went right into the wood fired boiler at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

